
Where is the best(cheap too) place to turn for logo design? - mhidalgo

======
kyro
It's really very easy to create your own logos.

I'm not an expert, but fooling around with photoshop/illustrator and looking
up several tutorials is a lot more rewarding than you might think. I consider
myself fairly skilled at making logos, and that's not due to taking classes or
having an extremely artistic mind, it's due to spending several hours trying
out different options and trying to emulate other logos.

I'm not sure if you've tried, but give it a shot. It's quite easy to pick up,
and also extremely satisfying when you settle on a design you like.

I'm just not an advocate of having to pay someone else for something you can
easily learn how to do and especially with a logo, you'll feel more of a
connection to it.

------
staunch
Logos don't have to be very complex to serve their purpose:

https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/logo/paypal_logo.gif
<http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/logos/logoEbay_x45.gif>

------
jsmcgd
You could try Cool Text for free (<http://cooltext.com/).> Their default
settings are a bit naff but with a little effort, time and some 'taste' you
can make something half decent.

------
figgy
If you want cheap then do it yourself. If you want to make money doing
business then and you realize that your logo is th face of your company, then
pay someone a standard fee for a quality job.

In the end you won't be sorry.

------
jward
A University with a design department. Make some friends, chat up some people,
and ask nicely. It will end up better than if you did it yourself, be fairly
cheap if you're nice, and be a portfolio piece for them.

------
aaroneous
I've heard good things about <http://logoworks.com> if you're looking for
something cheap and decent looking.

------
rokhayakebe
Dude Logos are so 1990s, just write the name in bolder and bigger font that is
it.

